# When do you start calling?



## blacklabbella (Oct 14, 2006)

When do you know its time to use the dow beeps, the rattle bag, the buck grunt and the snort n weezzzz?


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

ive never used a snort in my life


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've never used a rattle bag or a snort. A grunt tube is nice during the rut, but a Primos Can Call will work to some extent all season.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

when is the best time to use my buck grunt.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

all year is fine really bcause a grunt can be used as many things it can be a tending grunt used in the rut or it can be just a kind of im here and im a deer and its safe here call :beer:


----------

